# Wie älteren LG Laptop vom Typ e500 öffnen?



## R2D5 (2. Oktober 2011)

*Wie älteren LG Laptop vom Typ e500 öffnen?*

Hallo
Ich habe ein Problem mit einem älteren Laptop. Das Bild wird 6 fach und verzerrt dargestellt. Unmittelbar nach einer Windows Neuinstallation(welche während er alles 6 mal dargestellt hat, durchgeführt wurde) ist das Bild wieder normal. Sobald ich allerdings die Grafikkarten Treiber installiere tritt der Fehler wieder auf. 
Darüber hinaus sagt mir Windows im Abgesicherten Modus, dass die Bios Version des Bords nicht zur Hardware passen würde, obwohl nie ein neues Bios installiert wurde. Um das Bios dennoch zurückzusetzen möchte ich zunächst die Batterie entfernen, doch leider kriege ich den Laptop nicht vollständig geöffnet und eine Anleitung gibt es nicht. Ich kriege lediglich eine Klappe auf der Unterseite auf doch dahinter finde ich keine Batterie sondern nur einen großen fest verbauten Kupfer farbenden Kühl Körper, der wie ich vermute von der anderen Seite verschraubt ist. Leider weiß ich nicht wie ich die Tastatur entnehme oder sonst an die andere Seite kommen kann. Es wäre schön wenn jemand der weiß wie man bei einem solchen Laptop an die Cmos Batterie ran kommen kann sein Wissen darüber mitteilen könnte.


----------



## Hassferder (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wie älteren LG Laptop vom Typ e500 öffnen?*

hallo,
dein Laptop lässt sich wie die meisten anderen auch durch lösen der Schrauben an der Unter und  Rückseite und evtl verschraubung im Akku und laufwerkschacht öffnen.
Nach dem entfernen der Schrauben auf der Unterseite lässt sich auch die Abdeckung und Tastatur entfernen.
Aber,ich frage mich wozu das Bios reseten willst?,dfas der Fehler an der defekten Grafikkarte liegt bringt das leider nichts.


----------

